# A Potentially Strange Question of Disposal



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok Folks. Annika will have her first kid(s) in about three weeks. This is also OUR first kidding. I feel fairly confident on most delivery fronts, but I have a question no one seems to have addressed: Where/how do you dispose of the placenta and/or any kids that die?

I don't really have the means to bury those things on my "back 40" since we only have 3 acres.

Thoughts? :whatgoat:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've lost 4 kids in the last 4 years, 3 were taken out a back road and dumped where deer hides/innards are dumped and the most recent was buried in a part of the garden plot that wasn't being used...placenta's are normally placed in old feed sacks and burned.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...I just take em' on the "back 40" usually. However, i've also just taken a garbage sack and tied it up real well and threw it in the trash. Burning works too.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

If the kid is stillborn, we throw it in the trash. If it dies when it's older, we bury them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

placenta goes in a feed sack to be burnt so the smell does not attract animals and the kids get buried deep so they also do not attract animals.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, folks!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey, groovyoldlady, (love that name) I'm envious of your 3 acres!!! Just wanted to add, I had a stillborn doe last year that I double bagged and threw out with the trash... but later I talked to a friend who is a science teacher, and she would have liked to have had it... frozen, I guess. I sure wished that I had thought of it before I tossed her!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooo. Cool idea. I am a homeschool mom and have taught High School biology a number of times to families with more squeamish moms. Still, I'm not sure I could dissect a baby I had met...

I'll have to think on that one - in the interest of science. onder:


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I feed all our dead livestock to the soldier flies. No waste and I get excellent chicken feed out of the deal.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> later I talked to a friend who is a science teacher, and she would have liked to have had it...


I had never even thought of that. I need to check around and see if there is a demand around here.

Most everything we have goes in the compost heap. The chickens end up turning it all over. My husband insists on burying dead baby goats. (Luckily only one last year.)


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We usually bury kids in the graveyard on our over 3 acres. Just basically a spot we don't use. 

We had a few babies dead this past year...new mama didn't break sac in time, and dogs got into goat pen and ate baby goats. UGH!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Placenta if not eaten goes in the trash and dead kids get buried in the woods behind the house. 4 feet is usually deep enough.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

We also have 3 acres. We sometimes have to bury chickens or anything that dies. We just take them to the furthest point on the border of the property and bury there (still on our property). To bury 4 feet down is good but here in NY state I have a hard time digging more than 2 or 3. If I have to bury shallow I throw some large rocks on top (as to try to make it harder to dig up) before I put any dirt back in the hole.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Given that I have always had close neighbours, placentas and dead kids get double bagged, put in my freezer, then on rubbish pick up day they get put in the bin. 

When an adult dies, I have usually had a friend with a big farm that I can take it to. Last one that died I didnt have that option, so we built a bonfire and put her on that.


----------

